
Remote working: Is your Internet connection good enough? - mfornasa
https://medium.com/@mfornasa/remote-working-is-your-internet-connection-good-enough-7e5c8d4f59b2#.p98k5s7wk
======
k__
got a 30mbit VDSL connection and UMTS for safety.

But I'm also working from my GFs home (30mbit VDSL).

all connections have an uptime of 99% of the year. but since I'm not working
99% of the year and using different connections I never met any downtime.

~~~
mfornasa
@k__: you're right, but the article does not consider the long-term downtime,
which is a bit harder to measure (and it does affect the user-experience less
than a 5% loss rate). The solution for long-term downtime is having a backup
connection on a different medium and with a different service provider.

